# Dutch's wicked baked bean recipe



## cajunsmoker (Aug 7, 2006)

I know I have seen the Wicked baked bean recipe listed in this forum, but I can't seem to find it. :( 

If someone has the link, please post it for me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 8, 2006)

Rodger, It's in this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=179. I thought that I had the recipe posted as a 'sticky' but I might be thinking of my Gourmet Cowboy Gravy. I'll post it as a sticky in this forum.


----------



## kmadson (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning Dutch, I can't find your recipe for your beans could you either send it to me in an email or send me to the place on the site. I have tried to pull it up but isn't working. Thanks Much KM have a good one


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's Dutch's baked beans - enjoy I know I did

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares 
1/2 Medium onion, diced 
1/2 Bell pepper, diced 
1 - 2 Jalapeño Peppers, diced (seeding is optional) 
1 - 55 ounce can Bush’s *Baked**Beans* 
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained 
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed 
1 Cup ketchup 
1/2 - 1 *Tbs*. dry (ground) mustard 

Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper until tender. 

In a large mixing bowl combine *beans*, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time) 

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 – 3 hours (make sure temperature of the *baked**beans* reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.


----------



## kmadson (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Gooose53 I'm anxious to try them out.maybe this coming weekend with some babybacks might hit the spot :o) KM :o)


----------

